# Whirling diease



## jjchiddick (Jun 27, 2014)

:--( i just fond out that my fih tank has whirling diease does any one know how to treat i lost 4 fish because of this and i just fiqured out what it is


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

If it is really whirling disease (Myxobolus cerebralis) there doesnt seem to be much you can do. It is a parasite so you can try a parasite medication in the water, quarantine or euthanize fish showing signs of the parasite so their bodies don't release more of the parasite when they die in the tank.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

If treatment doesn't work, my next choice would be to euthanize the fish with the parasite and take apart the tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

chlorine poisoning will also cause fish to whirl. Some people will tell you chlorine poisoning doesn't exist, but I was stupid before I knew about how to keep fish... and accidentally killed fish with untreated tap water...


----------

